
Show HN: The New CloudRail Portal – Find the Right API and Connect Faster - gitli
https://cloudrail.com
======
superplussed
I agree that it's a great idea, are there competitors?

But just a little feedback on the tagline, the "10x" sounds a bit amateurish,
since it's not backed by any data and just sounds like over-hyped marketing
speak. "Find the Right API and Connect Faster" is much cleaner and more
professional. I would also invest in some design help. But overall, good job!

~~~
gitli
Thanks for your feedback! Yes there is some competition but we differentiate
in terms of the technical approach. All of our competitors use a hosted
middleware which means all data is transferred via their servers. We have a
P2P approach and never touch the data. So no SPOF or privacy issues.

------
tyingq
Sounds like a great idea. As an aside, you cant view the integrations on a
chrome/Android browser in landscape mode. They are hidden behind the buttons
like you're looking through a fence.

~~~
bastijn
I would be a bit stronger. The entire page is a pain to use on a mobile device
(iphone 6s with chrome here). Stuff goes just outside the screen in portrait
mode, scroll over other stuff when scrolling, etc. I was interested but closed
the page after couple of seconds because interaction was a pain and the
information did not fit in my screen.

Also 10x faster than? 10x faster can still be slower than I do today. It is
all about comparisons..

Hope the experience is great on a non-mobile device and wish you the best with
the product.

------
sigi45
I don't think that big api's like dropbox, paypal, google and co. are changing
that often.

And because i have to update the library from CloudRAIL anyway, where is the
gain?

~~~
gitli
We keep the interface consistent. So even if you have to update the CloudRail
SDK, the API itself won't change. So no code changes required. In general APIs
change from time to time, some more often others not once. But if you consider
how many APIs need to be integrated in an application todays, there is always
a change somewhere.

